# Another dead Chupacabra….



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.wkrn.com/Global/story.asp?S=11129498


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going with the sarcoptic mange theory here

Man, being a bald fox can be hazardous to your health.


----------

